# Cha Ching...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

How much did you get at the scrap yard?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> How much did you get at the scrap yard?




Haven't had a chance to go yet will let you know. The money is in the bucket.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Where's the copper? I cash in all of my scrap as my daughters college fund.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Unless there are copper cleanout plugs, I don't think he is going to have much.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Where's the copper? I cash in all of my scrap as my daughters college fund.






I only do drains/sewers.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Scrap is way down right now.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Unless there are copper cleanout plugs, I don't think he is going to have much.



All brass, I'm going to guess around $75.00.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> All brass, I'm going to guess around $75.00.


if you've got about 50lbs then it's prob in that range


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AWWGH said:


> Scrap is way down right now.


Yep. I turned in about 1500#s of steel the other day and walked away with a ten, a five and a couple of quarters. Rule of thumb around here is to turn your scrap in when gas is high.... but things building up at my house got too much and started bugging the crap out of me.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

$88.50 for the 59lbs of brass and $2.31 for the 66lbs of iron.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

So a five gallon bucket of brass clean out caps weighs roughly 60#? Good to know


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Shred is going for about 4.75 per 100lbs here. It was 10.00 or more. I just gave away fifty water heaters, two tubs and four rolls of 3/4 cable because it wasn't worth the risk of tire damage you get at the scrap yard.


----------

